# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  نمایش عکس در DataReport

## AMM

با سلام
  من دو سوال در مورد ویبی دارم اگر کسی لطف کند من را راهنمایی کند خیلی   ممنون می شوم . ایا با استفاده از Data report و عنصر Image می توان عکس های یک پایگاه داده را نشان داد به صورتی که با زدن دکمه Next Page عکس هم عوض شود یعنی همان خاصیت ِِData Field در Rpttextbox 
در ضمن اگر جواب منفی است آیا راه حلی برای آن وجود دارد
و در مورد سوال دوم اینکه چگونه می توان با کمک ویبی پایگاه داده ایجاد کرد که هیچ برنامه دیگری نتواند آن را باز کند یعنی فایل پایگاه داده سیستمی شود
پیشاپیش از کمک شما ممنون هستم 

                                                          خدانگهدار

----------


## MM_Mofidi

ج1)میشود.میتوانی عکسها را هم در دیتابیس ذخیره کنی
ج2)اطلاعاتت را در بانک به صورت کد شده ذخیره کن یا بانک مخصوص خودت را بساز.

----------


## hmm

> چگونه می توان با کمک ویبی پایگاه داده ایجاد کرد که هیچ برنامه دیگری نتواند آن را باز کند


خب این که دیگه پایگاه داده نیست

----------


## Payam Moradi

سلام عکس رو میشه تو پایگاه داده هم وارد کرد (به صورت باینری). ولی دیتا ریپورت متاسفانه عکسها رو نمایش نمیده. :( 
  ولی اگه یک دونه عکس بخوای توی دیتا ریپورت نشون بدی راهی وجود داره. :wink: 
  ضمنا میتونی پسوند فایل اکسس رو عوض کنی به یک چیز عجیب غریب یا فایل سیستم مثلا Dll. لااقل این طوری از روی ظاهر کسی به فکرش نمیرسه که فایل اکسسه. 8)

----------


## vbprogramer

با Cristal Report فکر کنم بتونی از عکسها هم گزارش بگیری  :متفکر:

----------


## setarehman

با کریستال میشه فقط باید عکسها رو هم در یه دیتا بیس ذخیره کنی و بعد گزارش رو درست کنی

----------


## vbprogramer

اون که البته
مگه میشه بدون ذخیره کردن :wink:

----------


## کم حوصله

> با کریستال میشه فقط باید عکسها رو هم در یه دیتا بیس ذخیره کنی و بعد گزارش رو درست کنی


حتما نیاز نیست عکس در دیتابیس باشه می تونه از فایل عکس هم استفاده کرد !!!

----------


## vbprogramer

> حتما نیاز نیست عکس در دیتابیس باشه می تونه از فایل عکس هم استفاده کرد




جدی می گی کم حوصله جان ؟
می شه ؟
 چه خوب  :P

----------


## کم حوصله

> جدی می گی کم حوصله جان ؟ 
> می شه ؟ 
> چه خوب


یکم کلک رشتی می خواهد !!!
ولی خیلی راحت میشه !!!

----------


## sasanhe

در مورد سوال دوم شما : چرا برای دیتا بیس خودتون کلمه رمز نمیگزارید ؟ که فقط خود برنامه بتونه دیتا بیس رو باز کنه .
اگه sql باشه که خودش میگزاره ، اگه اکسس بود خودتون واسش بگزارید .

----------


## armanforghani

دوستان عزیز اصلا به کلمه عبور پایگاه داده تکیه نکنید. براحتی میشه پیدا کرد.

----------


## meh_secure

تا وقتی Cr هستش مطمئنا کسی از دیتا ریپورت استفاده نمی کنه. 
پیشنهاد منم Cr هستش.

خدانگهدار...

----------


## PalizeSoftware

ننویسید Cr.
بنویسید *C*rystal *R*eport
بهتره نام هر نرم‌افزار بطور کامل نوشته شود. حداقل یکبار در اول جملات و بعد به اختصار بیان کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## meh_secure

سلام.

حرف شما درسته. منم گفتم همه بچه هایی که تو برنامه نویس عضوند به نوعی حرفه ای هستند و مفهوم چنین حروف اختصاری رو براحتی می فهمند.
در هر صورت چشم. 

خدانگهدار...

----------

